# Fly Rod Care



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Seal them with U40 cork sealant. It’s not bomb proof but helps a lot.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

I think it boils down to what grade cork the builder used, and little, if anything else. UV exposure, and/or chemicals will get to all of them eventually, but a superfine that doesn't have a lot of "veins", is going to be very resilient.


----------



## will_shallowminded (Apr 22, 2015)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Seal them with U40 cork sealant. It’s not bomb proof but helps a lot.


I'll try it, thank you!


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

U40 works well.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

How does this sealer work, does the cork still retain is grip when wet? Or does this stuff make it slick like a poly or vanish coating?


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

Helps keep the cork clean I haven't noticed much difference in feel.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

What Luis said. 

I U40 every one of my cork handled rods as soon as I get them. If it's a used buy, I clean it first with Dawn and Magic Eraser (if needed) then a fresh water rinse and 24 hours to dry before treating. If new, then just a rinse and dry before U40. Some corks will darken slightly (like when they're wet), but not all do. There's no real change in feel that I've noticed, but slime and stuff wipes right off and the handles stay looking new. One little container of the stuff will do dozens of rods and cost less than $10.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Nothing wrong with keeping cork new looking, but I like a little patina from a little fish slime on mine, even my bamboo flyrods. I keep them clean, but let them darken just a bit. 
You can get one back to the "new look" with a little cleaning, or a light steel wool rubbing. Good quality cork will clean pretty easy. Cheaper grade cork will leave ridges if you get too aggressive trying to clean it.


----------



## will_shallowminded (Apr 22, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> Nothing wrong with keeping cork new looking, but I like a little patina from a little fish slime on mine, even my bamboo flyrods. I keep them clean, but let them darken just a bit.
> You can get one back to the "new look" with a little cleaning, or a light steel wool rubbing. Good quality cork will clean pretty easy. Cheaper grade cork will leave ridges if you get too aggressive trying to clean it.


I’m with ya, I don’t mind the aging look per say, but I’ve had some corks degrade structurally and that’s no bueno


----------



## will_shallowminded (Apr 22, 2015)

Seems like U40 is the way. Thanks fellas!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Warm water and mild soap


----------



## btpeck14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Late to the conversation, but U40 is great stuff. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man I don't use my fly rods enough. I just wash them of and hang them on the wall inside and my cork is fine. Some have patina but not degrading


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

The corks in my burbon bottles seem to hold up good so maybe wipe them down with some Dickel or similar from time to time.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I always put U40 on my conventional rods and on my first few fly rods. I haven’t done that to my last five or six fly rods and I think I like the feel of the non U40 cork. YMMV.

U40 does help keep cork looking good though.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

scrapiron said:


> I always put U40 on my conventional rods and on my first few fly rods. I haven’t done that to my last five or six fly rods and I think I like the feel of the non U40 cork. YMMV.
> 
> U40 does help keep cork looking good though.


Hmm, my new 4wt SFT  is now U40'd and feeling great...


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

finbully said:


> The corks in my burbon bottles seem to hold up good so maybe wipe them down with some Dickel or similar from time to time.



Use the cheap stuff!


----------



## Alex Beane (Jul 27, 2016)

will_shallowminded said:


> What is the best way to prevent the degradation of rod corks? I rinse mine off after any contact with saltwater/fish slime and allow them to air dry. I'm very good about this but after a few months, the cork is already beginning to soil and eventually degrades. Any tips on keeping those corks new would be appreciated!


I clean mine with Magic Eraser after each heavy use.


----------



## JFScotty (Sep 27, 2021)

When cleaning your cork has no one ever noticed the cork degrading? Seems like the more you clean the more the cork would likely breakdown. Especially using a magic eraser.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

JFScotty said:


> When cleaning your cork has no one ever noticed the cork degrading? Seems like the more you clean the more the cork would likely breakdown. Especially using a magic eraser.


I believe this happens to cheaper grade cork with fillers...


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

JFScotty said:


> When cleaning your cork has no one ever noticed the cork degrading? Seems like the more you clean the more the cork would likely breakdown. Especially using a magic eraser.


With very light scrubbing and just water it’ll take a very long time to change the grip. The cork filler will degrade quickly though.


----------

